# Probleme mit ausrichten von list-style-image?



## julchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab immer das Problem, wenn ich list-style-images selber gestaltet, z. B. als farbiges Quadrat, dass ich dieses nicht mittig zum Listeneintrag positioniert bekomme. Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass sowohl im ie als auch im ff das image mittig zur Zeile positioniert wird? Geht das nur, wenn ich 2 Style-sheet Dateien erstelle, eine für den ff und eine für den ie, denen ich verschiedenen Positionierungen vergebe?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

verwende in diesem Fall anstelle von list-style-image die background-image-Eigenschaft in Verbindung mit background-position:left center für das li-Element, bzw. die Kurzform background:url(...) no-repeat left center, und rücke seinen Elementinhalt  mittels padding-left entsprechend der Grafikbreite ein, damit er das Hintergrundbild nicht überdeckt.

mfg Maik


----------



## julchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
... DANKE DIR


----------



## julchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo nochmals,
ich hab ein Problem. Was mache ich, wenn die Zeile über eine Zeile hinaus geht und z. B. zweizeilig wird. Dann hängt der Aufzählungspunkt in der "Luft".

Gruss
julchen


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2008)

Wunderst du dich darüber? Dann mußt du eben auf die vertikale Zentrierung des Hintergrundbildes verzichten, und stattdessen einen fixen Wert für die Hintergrundbildposition von oben wählen, oder damit leben, dass die Browser die Bullet-Grafik mittels list-style-image nicht gleichermaßen vertikal zentrieren.

mfg Maik


----------

